# Power steering problem??



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all, first post here, lots of info to be had I can see.

I've got a 92 SE. The clutch master was leaking like a seive. I pulled it in the garage and swapped out the clutch master and as soon as I started it up it made a howling noise from the right side of the engine. Sounds to me like a power steering pump failure but I guess it could possibly be a water pump also. What gets me is the coincidence. It never howled one time before I replaced the master cylinder. Is that just bad luck or what. I don't see any way the clutch could be related to either the water or p/s pump? 

Anyways how to tell if its the p/s or water pump? I stuck a metal straight edge on the p/s whilst it was running and it certainly picks up the whining noise but maybe that is always there. Can a guy just pull the belt off that goes to the p/s and then see if the noise goes away? Or would it be a good idea at 202k miles to just replace the water pump, timing belt, and p/s pump altogether?

One other question. The wires running from the o2 sensor on the exhaust go up the front of the car to a plug on the back side of the engine. And from there the wires are completely missing. Where do those wires need to be plugged in at? 

Thanks 

TT

ps. In August of 2006 I replaced the ORIGINAL battery from 1992!! Way to go Nissan! (I know I know, they don't make the battery but come on.....  )


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you can safely pull the belts to find the source of the noise as long as it is only for a couple of minutes


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> you can safely pull the belts to find the source of the noise as long as it is only for a couple of minutes


Thanks, I will do that, probably tonight.

Whats the expected life of the timing belt? Is it a huge job to change it myself or is it a job for a mechanic shop? I'm not afraid to tackle it but if there is specialty tools etc. that are needed I will just fork over the dough to someone else.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Katman said:


> Thanks, I will do that, probably tonight.
> 
> Whats the expected life of the timing belt? Is it a huge job to change it myself or is it a job for a mechanic shop? I'm not afraid to tackle it but if there is specialty tools etc. that are needed I will just fork over the dough to someone else.


60k is the recommended replacement interval on the timing belt.
it can be done yourself relatively easily, but it takes time to do it.


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> 60k is the recommended replacement interval on the timing belt.


Eeks! I have no clue if its ever been done and I'm at about 202k! Here's to hopin' its been done before I bought the car! I bought it at 180k so probably should do it if it is for sure an owner operator job. Looked in the manual and it seems like I could hack it so we'll see.

Thanks 

TT


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Katman said:


> Eeks! I have no clue if its ever been done and I'm at about 202k! Here's to hopin' its been done before I bought the car! I bought it at 180k so probably should do it if it is for sure an owner operator job. Looked in the manual and it seems like I could hack it so we'll see.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TT


Now you know why I won't buy a 3rd gen with a VG. if that belt breaks it's basically new motor time. I've only seen 2 advertised that the timing belt was changed. 1 of them the owner lied, he had bought the car from me, and it had no timing belt, it had a chain :lame:


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> Now you know why I won't buy a 3rd gen with a VG. if that belt breaks it's basically new motor time.


Okay so I won't buy another one but I have this one and I like it. Just hope she doesn't let loose before I replace it.......who knows when that will happen.


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

Just curious..... If anyone wants to take the time to reply...What is some of the most likely things to break with a 92 SE? Everything? If I have to ask I should sell the car? Am I just being to lazy to scroll through all the other posts and find out? If thats the case just let me know.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Katman said:


> Okay so I won't buy another one but I have this one and I like it. Just hope she doesn't let loose before I replace it.......who knows when that will happen.


You have a 92 SE. that means you have a DOHC 24 valve VE motor which does not have a timing belt.
So don't worry, be happy


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Katman said:


> Just curious..... If anyone wants to take the time to reply...What is some of the most likely things to break with a 92 SE? Everything? If I have to ask I should sell the car? Am I just being to lazy to scroll through all the other posts and find out? If thats the case just let me know.


Injectors, Coils, Window Regulators, hood struts.
that's it pretty much


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> hood struts.


Yes the hood struts. I came within an ace of only making it to 22 years of age thanks to the struts.


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> You have a 92 SE. that means you have a DOHC 24 valve VE motor which does not have a timing belt.
> So don't worry, be happy


:jump: You just really made my day. If I knew where you lived I would buy you lunch.

So no belt uh... what is it? A chain?

ps My ignorance is surfacing...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Katman said:


> :jump: You just really made my day. If I knew where you lived I would buy you lunch.
> 
> So no belt uh... what is it? A chain?
> 
> ps My ignorance is surfacing...


yes it has 3 chains.

if you want to come to maxus you can buy me a coke.
I'm in chicago


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> if you want to come to maxus you can buy me a coke. I'm in chicago


Thats a long way from NorCal


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Katman said:


> Thats a long way from NorCal


that's true.
Closest I ever get to there is vegas


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> that's true.
> Closest I ever get to there is vegas


Your missing out on the best part of the good ole' USA but I guess that could be debated forever.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Katman said:


> Your missing out on the best part of the good ole' USA but I guess that could be debated forever.


Meh, I've lived here in the midwest my whole life. For my family needs, I'm in the best place. Otherwise I'd go southwest.


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

On my 92 SE the wires that are running from the o2 sensor are intact from the sensor to the firewall area but from there they are gone. I have no clue what happened to them and I can't figure out where they are supposed to go. I would assume they go the ecu but I cannot find any ripped or loose wires. The wires end in a plug that is mounted on the back of the motor. The manual just has a diagram (no pictures) of the wiring harness so it's not much help.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

:gotme: I've got no idea.


----------

